# 2014-2015 FIA applicants with ANZSCO code 222311



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

Greetings and Welcome to all Financial Investment Adviser applicants with ANZSCO code 222311


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

rits: said:


> Greetings and Welcome to all Financial Investment Adviser applicants with ANZSCO code 222311


subscribed.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> subscribed.


Happy to join here.

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> subscribed.


Whats up is also a good idea. Let me know in case you are all fine.

Santhosh


----------



## sree1982 (Dec 10, 2013)

rits: said:


> Greetings and Welcome to all Financial Investment Adviser applicants with ANZSCO code 222311


Hii Rits.

A very nice initiative from your side!!

Sree


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Whats up is also a good idea. Let me know in case you are all fine.
> 
> Santhosh


Why would we mind? More the merrier. Send me your coordinates.

Manan


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Count me in as well...


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> Why would we mind? More the merrier. Send me your coordinates.
> 
> Manan


Manan

I have sent you my number

Santhosh


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> Why would we mind? More the merrier. Send me your coordinates.
> 
> Manan


sent u pm, kindly check


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rits: said:


> sent u pm, kindly check


Request people who join here to join us in whatsup group as well. Kindly PM number to Mr. MANAN here.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Request people who join here to join us in whatsup group as well. Kindly PM number to Mr. MANAN here.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


It would be nice if we can get few people who are already in Australia on 190 under FIA. 

I guess people forget this forum after they land in Aussie land.

Manan


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

Manan_20 said:


> It would be nice if we can get few people who are already in Australia on 190 under FIA.
> 
> I guess people forget this forum after they land in Aussie land.
> 
> Manan




Manan,
Thats a good idea and also very important. We need to know atleast 10 to 15 FIAs who have settled in Oz in the last year. They will understand our anxiety much better and can help us to settle fast.

I came across a reference who runs his own placement consultancy based out of Sydney. Hes an Indian and we exchanged some mails.

While he doesn't manage Banks & financial services, he said he can help in connecting with some people who work in the financial sector.

Lets network as much as we can. 

Thanks,
Zubin


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Zubin_77 said:


> Manan,
> Thats a good idea and also very important. We need to know atleast 10 to 15 FIAs who have settled in Oz in the last year. They will understand our anxiety much better and can help us to settle fast.
> 
> I came across a reference who runs his own placement consultancy based out of Sydney. Hes an Indian and we exchanged some mails.
> ...



Zubin,

That's a smart handy work my friend. That will certainly help up.

I am also concern about some of the regulatory issues faced by overseas finance professionals in Australia initially. As far as i have read RG146 compliance is must to work as a FIA. I am totally dark on other jobs as to what kind of regulatory requirements there could be. Employers usually ask for local experience and certification it's like saying what you have done so far does not count. It scares me. Hence, if we can get some expat who have been there for while and working could shed some light over these issues it will certainly help.

Manan


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Zubin_77 said:


> Manan,
> Thats a good idea and also very important. We need to know atleast 10 to 15 FIAs who have settled in Oz in the last year. They will understand our anxiety much better and can help us to settle fast.
> 
> I came across a reference who runs his own placement consultancy based out of Sydney. Hes an Indian and we exchanged some mails.
> ...


Zubin

Can you provide me details of that contact pleasev??

Santhosh


----------



## sunainakaushik (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I am Sunaina, I had applied for assessment to Vetasses on 20th feb 2014, got the acknowledgement on 27th. The status is showing In Progress since 3rd March. Can anybody tell me by when can i expect my result? Nobody in my office or HR has been contacted yet. Do you think everything is in order? 
Thanks


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

sunainakaushik said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am Sunaina, I had applied for assessment to Vetasses on 20th feb 2014, got the acknowledgement on 27th. The status is showing In Progress since 3rd March. Can anybody tell me by when can i expect my result? Nobody in my office or HR has been contacted yet. Do you think everything is in order?
> Thanks


Yes. Everything should be good. It usually takes 3-4 months for FIA outcome. This is the latest time line for now. Mine took 4 months and there are people still waiting from December. Your outcome should be out by May end or early June. You can contact them and ask about your status after 14 weeks. 

Have you applied as FIA? Or some other occupation code.

Manan


----------



## sunainakaushik (Dec 27, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> Yes. Everything should be good. It usually takes 3-4 months for FIA outcome. This is the latest time line for now. Mine took 4 months and there are people still waiting from December. Your outcome should be out by May end or early June. You can contact them and ask about your status after 14 weeks.
> 
> Have you applied as FIA? Or some other occupation code.
> 
> Manan



Yes Manan, Thanks for the input. Is it possible that they don't Contact my office at all?


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

sunainakaushik said:


> Yes Manan, Thanks for the input. Is it possible that they don't Contact my office at all?


Yes. They didn't contact my office either. If your documents are in order they may not contact your office.

Manan


----------



## Akber1981 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi All,

How can I subscribe to the group?

My coordinates are as below
Financial Investment Advisor | OFFSHORE |IELTS: L 8, R 8, W 7.5, S 7.5 | Vetasses Lodged December | Vetassess Positive 20th March 2014
Waiting for NSW SS to open up in july 2014


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Akber1981 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How can I subscribe to the group?
> 
> ...


Pls PM your number to Mr. Manan.

Welcome

Santhosh


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi All,
Looking at the new list, i believe for us not many state have opened doors yet.
Currently only SA has the skill in the list and hence the question- what are the job prospects for us there?
Let me know your thoughts.

Cheers


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

ddabral said:


> Hi All,
> Looking at the new list, i believe for us not many state have opened doors yet.
> Currently only SA has the skill in the list and hence the question- what are the job prospects for us there?
> Let me know your thoughts.
> ...


We have discussed this topic in great detail in our group. Look at the market unless you have local degree and qualifications difficult to find a job as FIA for at least 3 months in anywhere in Australia. So if you have to struggle then struggle where the cost of living is lower. So meanwhile you complete your regulatory requirements you can get by on lower cost of living than say Sydney. Another side is that the job opportunities would be less than that of NSW but cost of living higher.

I chose to wait for NSW. I rather have more openings than lower cost of living. But if it does not open in NSW on 14th I am going for SA or whatever state I can get.

Manan


----------



## Akber1981 (Apr 30, 2014)

?


Manan_20 said:


> We have discussed this topic in great detail in our group. Look at the market unless you have local degree and qualifications difficult to find a job as FIA for at least 3 months in anywhere in Australia. So if you have to struggle then struggle where the cost of living is lower. So meanwhile you complete your regulatory requirements you can get by on lower cost of living than say Sydney. Another side is that the job opportunities would be less than that of NSW but cost of living higher.
> 
> I chose to wait for NSW. I rather have more openings than lower cost of living. But if it does not open in NSW on 14th I am going for SA or whatever state I can get.
> 
> Manan


Hey Guys, Any idea what kind of Eligilbility criteria we are expecting for NSW this time around? Last time it was pretty congruent to what the DIAC required. 

Like South Australia requires 1 year in the past 3 years work experience requirement... unless you are a South Australian Graduate.

Regards, 
Akber.


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

Manan_20 said:


> We have discussed this topic in great detail in our group. Look at the market unless you have local degree and qualifications difficult to find a job as FIA for at least 3 months in anywhere in Australia. So if you have to struggle then struggle where the cost of living is lower. So meanwhile you complete your regulatory requirements you can get by on lower cost of living than say Sydney. Another side is that the job opportunities would be less than that of NSW but cost of living higher. I chose to wait for NSW. I rather have more openings than lower cost of living. But if it does not open in NSW on 14th I am going for SA or whatever state I can get. Manan


Thanks Manan. I am also planning on doing the same.


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Not sure if this is the right thread so apologies in advance.. 

But i feel u guys can help.

I had applied for South Australia in April and I got an approval from them on May 1st 2014. Thereafter I got a mail from DIAC saying the approval is valid for 60 days. At that moment I decided to wait for NSW to open up and hence I did not take it up. Now I wish to apply for South Australia again as a back up just in case NSW does not open up for my particular job code on July 14th. Hence I checked my status on the South Australia immigration site and it still shows that my application was approved. I am confused whether I can still use that application to go further even though it's been more than 60 days or I'll have to go ahead and apply again.

Pls suggest.

Cheers


----------



## mnabeel (Jul 11, 2014)

hi Guys,

Guys i have applied as FIA on SA, but lots of people are saying me to chose NSW rather than SA as there are no job opportunities .please guide me which state is better


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi ,

Just wanted to check if anyone applied for NSW state sponsorship? How was your experience ? I dont see many people with our skill code. .

Awaiting your replies.. 
Cheers


----------



## sasa2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi all, 

I have submitted my skill assessment to Vetessess for FINancial Investment Adviser 222311 on 24 Jul 2014, when should i be expecting the outcome?

Thanks.


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

sasa2014 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have submitted my skill assessment to Vetessess for FINancial Investment Adviser 222311 on 24 Jul 2014, when should i be expecting the outcome?
> 
> Thanks.


In about 12-14 weeks. 


Good Luck


----------



## parishavora (Jul 7, 2014)

hi everyone,

how do i subscirbe to this group?

I had submitted my documents to Vetassess in Jan but my result did not come out in time for me to apply for the July intake for NSW. 

Looks like currently no other state is open for FIA, so I am waiting for October to apply to NSW.

Does anyone have any experience of uploading their application in the previous intake? Since it got filled up in an hour as soon as it opened, i am a bit worried.

-Parisha


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

parishavora said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> how do i subscirbe to this group?
> 
> ...




Parisha,
You need to be ready at 9am Sydney time. (approx 4.30 am India time).
Its very easy if ur ready with all the soft copies. The entire process of EOI submission can complete in less than 10 minutes.

That link for submitting your EOI is posted sometime post 9am Sydney time on NSW website. Just keep refreshing the page on NSW website for you to see the link. 



Thanks
Zubin


----------



## parishavora (Jul 7, 2014)

thanks a lot zubin...


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

parishavora said:


> thanks a lot zubin...


Its been a long time here for me...Seems like group has become bigger and active.

Good luck everyone. See you all soon.

Santhosh


----------



## parishavora (Jul 7, 2014)

is anyone on this group applying for the october intake to NSW?


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

*222311*



parishavora said:


> is anyone on this group applying for the october intake to NSW?


Hi, did anyone get thru the oct NSW Intake for ANZSCO 222311


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

amyv said:


> Hi, did anyone get thru the oct NSW Intake for ANZSCO 222311


No one I know was able to get through the NSW Oct intake for FIA.

Manan


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi manav, thanks so much for your quick reply. Any particular reason they could not get thru the Oct NSW intake? 
We have submitted our vetasses application on 5 th Nov 2014, not sure how long it will take to get the assessment.


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

amyv said:


> Hi manav, thanks so much for your quick reply. Any particular reason they could not get thru the Oct NSW intake?
> We have submitted our vetasses application on 5 th Nov 2014, not sure how long it will take to get the assessment.


Hi,

From what I understand there some problems with NSW application system which didn't allow many applicant to log in and complete the application. Some who could not complete the application got invite through email for payment and received the reference number. Rest will have to try their luck in Feb 2015 intake. Unfortunately, no one in out FIA group was able to get through to it.

It will take 12-16 weeks for your outcome. Considering there is a x'mas vacation it may take more than 16 weeks for your outcome. 


Manan


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

that's rather frustrating not being able to log the application due to system problems. What were your friends scores after vetasses and IELTS?


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

amyv said:


> that's rather frustrating not being able to log the application due to system problems. What were your friends scores after vetasses and IELTS?



It is between 55-70.


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Im in Bangalore, India. Are you already in Australia , manan?


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

amyv said:


> Im in Bangalore, India. Are you already in Australia , manan?


No. I am from India. PM me your contact details.


----------



## Goutham (Aug 24, 2014)

from chennai.. mate..

one quick question, i am keen about South Australia but it is not open as of now, do you have any idea of when it will be open? and heard that NSW will be opening up in Feb.. but people say its very tuff submitting the SS app coz the system had issues last time, can you give me any tips out of your experience, how to overcome difficulties in submitting SS app?


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

hi, 

Is the Whats group active, can I be added to it?


----------



## dell.david (Jun 4, 2015)

any wats app group for australia immigration .
please add me +91 9004148041


----------



## dell.david (Jun 4, 2015)

*add in wats app group*

Dear Manan ,

please massage me your number . I am about to start my process for australia 

I need some guidance 

Amol
+91 9004148041





Manan_20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> From what I understand there some problems with NSW application system which didn't allow many applicant to log in and complete the application. Some who could not complete the application got invite through email for payment and received the reference number. Rest will have to try their luck in Feb 2015 intake. Unfortunately, no one in out FIA group was able to get through to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## annie_chow (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi there

My husband applied under the FIA category and currently we are waiting for our PR. Since most states don't open 190 visas in this category, and even if they do their quota fills quite quickly, it was a relief that ACT allows chain migration on closed occupations. My husband applied as primary since my brother has been living there for almost 8 years now.

We're expecting our PR any day now since the application was made in mid March. But as the anxiety on the application is reducing our anxiety about the job hunt mounts. Any one over here can advice on how the FIA job market is in ACT? My husband is planning to complete his DFP through an off shore program before we move so it works in his advantage while job hunting.


----------



## avnit.singh1985 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello Everyone !!!!

Subject- 222311 Financial Investment Advisor 

I have got positive vetassess in March 2015 and recently got PTE score of 75 (with 7 in each). Please giude when would other states open for getting an Invitation under sub class 190 and chances of this profession this year?

Request a reply....


Age- 30 Years
Education- Graduation (validated by vetassess but not relevant to experience)
Experience - 3 years approved by vetassess.
Maritial Status - Unmarried

Regards 
Avi


----------



## avnit.singh1985 (Aug 15, 2015)

Dear Manan

Pls check If you can guide.

Regards 
Avi


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

avnit.singh1985 said:


> Hello Everyone !!!!
> 
> Subject- 222311 Financial Investment Advisor
> 
> ...


Hi Avi,

At present none of the state has this occupation open but you can apply to SA if you have 80 points or higher. Beside that you will have to wait for other states to open up the occupation. Also note that you can claim more points for your occupation if you have worked more years than Vetassess has assessed. Make you sure you have Point advisory with that assessment to prove it. Check if you have 80 points and apply for SA if you do.


Manan


----------



## rajsunda (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi *m* bcom garduate *n* *hv* done pg diploma in banking and finance ..working with bank ..can i can positive assessment

*
Don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## rajsunda (Aug 3, 2016)

For FIA


----------



## rajsunda (Aug 3, 2016)

Manan please guide


----------



## saurabh2901 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi Manan,

Any idea which states are open for FIA as of now under 190. I am going to apply for the skill assessment for VETASSESS.


----------



## iam_222311 (Aug 14, 2018)

Dear Manan,
Kindly add me in watsapp group of FIA.
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## iam_222311 (Aug 14, 2018)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Whats up is also a good idea. Let me know in case you are all fine.
> 
> Santhosh


Please add me in watsapp group of Financial Advisor.
Kindly confirm.


----------



## iam_222311 (Aug 14, 2018)

iam_222311 said:


> Dear Manan,
> Kindly add me in watsapp group of FIA.
> <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


Dear Manan,

can you please add me to FIA watsapp group.


----------



## rahulddam (Sep 28, 2016)

pls add me as well in watssapp grp if any

I am also looking for visa 190 for FIA or FIM


----------



## jayaprasath (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi ! santhosh and Manan , I am prasath from india , I just applied the FIA category to apply the skills assesment to Vetasses and wait for the results , 

can u help me any ideas and also give me your whats app no too ? 

Regards

Prasath


----------



## rahulddam (Sep 28, 2016)

jayaprasath said:


> Hi ! santhosh and Manan , I am prasath from india , I just applied the FIA category to apply the skills assesment to Vetasses and wait for the results ,
> 
> can u help me any ideas and also give me your whats app no too ?
> 
> ...


Which state/visa is open for FIA????


----------



## Ralhansameer (Dec 8, 2019)

Appreciate if you could please add my number in the WhatsApp Royo. <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate Content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator[/COLOR]*


----------

